# Davical -- someone has it working?

## Wallsandfences

Hi,

I have troubles to properly install davical. It's available via the sunrise overlay.

Those two how to's differ a bit:

http://wiki.davical.org/mw/index.php/Gentoo

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Caldav

I successfully installed the overlay, emerged davical and have the postgresql server running. I'm stuck with creating the database. To do so, davical is supposed to be under a path like /usr/share/webapps/davical or similar. By now, i find the create-database script only under

/var/tmp/portage/www-apps/davical-0.9.9.3/work/davical-0.9.9.3/dba/create-database.sh which I think is not the final destination for davical. Re-emerging it did not change anything, trying to run the script from there as the default postgres user id results in a 'permission denied' error.

If you have any tips...

thanks,

Rüdiger

----------

## Master of the Darkside

I have davical installed and working. The sql scripts should be in 

```
/usr/share/webapps/davical/0.9.9.3/sqlscripts/
```

.

----------

## Wallsandfences

I verified that the postgresql server is working (I can make db's and add tables etc.) So I thought that somehow my davical installation must be incomplete. I tried to unmerge it, but get this error:

```

--- Couldn't find 'null/davical' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

If I try to re-emerge davical it fails, and the log file has thousands of lines saying:

```
[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  open_wr:      /usr/share/snmp/mibs/.index
```

or similar.

What can I do?

Rüdiger

----------

## Hu

Based on the output in the first post and the OP's follow-up, it looks like davical is not installed at all.  This is why the copy in the build area still exists and why emerge cannot find it to unmerge.  It is also consistent with the statement that the build fails with a sandbox error.

OP: You need to fix the build system not to try to write to a live file during that phase.  Writing to the live filesystem is specifically prohibited because it is not tracked by the package manager and can have various long term negative side effects.

----------

## Wallsandfences

Hu,

thanks for your respond. It leaves me a bit irritated, though. What is a 'live file system'? I am not aware that I have one running (it is an HD-install, no live cd). I can merge and umerge any other package than davical (tried a few, at last).

Thanks,

Rüdiger

----------

## Hu

A live filesystem is the filesystem used by the running system for normal work, as opposed to the staging area in which everything is built.  There is no guarantee that the code is built on the same computer as it will run on, so the package must not modify the build machine.  The reason other packages work is because this is a bug in davical, or possibly in some tool that it runs on its behalf.

----------

## Wallsandfences

OK, so what can I do to fix my Build system?

Rüdiger

----------

## Hu

Unless you are the author of davical, it is not a problem in your build machine.  It is a bug in the build procedure that Davical follows.  Start by asking the overlay maintainer for help.  Provide the full build log and indicate that it is a sandbox issue.

----------

